# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Pranvere... mes pentagramësh!

## EXODUS



----------


## Tesla Motor

Gent, te falenderoj !

Te pershendes gjithashtu Mik !

----------


## Tesla Motor

Foleja_ !

Te pershendes gjithashtu e nderuar !!!

----------

Foleja_ (11-04-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Pershendes shokt, te tan.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Dhe shocet,

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Po veqanerisht draguen,




Rrrojti sa malet dhe na la pas..

----------


## Gentian_gr

Rrofsh  e faleminderit Tesla!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Pa harru Goldin,

Lol

----------


## Gentian_gr

Xhuxhu!

Kundra rrymes une,(ME KETE DATEN E SOTME)por kam nje grusht ,,,,,,,te ngjashem me ate Migjenian  :i terbuar: :





 :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (11-04-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Gent,

Jam sh I gzum, dha ai ne hidherimin ruj,....

Po smund te rri pa pershendet mian,...lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Se si I thane,





Komandat na ka marre malli,

Vdiqe ti na plasi ari.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Gjithsesi Gent,




Te pershendes dhe

Te uroj nji dite te bukur.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## mia@

Nuk mund te rri dot   pa ta kthyer pershendetjen xhuje. Ja merre.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre



----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Pranvera ime kete vit me gjen me kete dashuri te re 
Ne versionin country si me e embel duket ( edhe pse promesses prap era ka per t'i marre ne cdo lloj qe vijne)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Xhuxhu!
> 
> Kundra rrymes une,(ME KETE DATEN E SOTME)por kam nje grusht ,,,,,,,te ngjashem me ate Migjenian :


Kush e dashuron poezine , nuk ka sesi te mos kete degjuar mbi vargjet e Vilson Blloshmit dhe Genc Lekes. Vargu te merr ndjenjen dhe e shtjellon ate mes germash.. por vargu ju mori jeten ketyre pene ndriturve.
Fillimisht tingujt e kabase m'u duken si nga ana ime, por me vone melodia e  valeve te  Shkumbinit te con ne origjinen e vertet .. "Kabate qaramane" i quajne me patedrejte ata qe nuk e ndjejne tingullin e lenduar. Kabate dine te qajne... por edhe te perjetesojne. 
Te paharruar qofshin!

----------

Gentian_gr (11-04-2014)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Pershendetje per mikeshat e mija te FSh ( Shkenca rreze dielli , Elina zemer, Serioze , Shigjeta , Silentgirl, Arvima, Broken smile, Foleja, Albela , e-panjohura, Mia@, tetovarja, Xhenet ) Pranvera tu veshi zemrat me arome dashurie !

----------

Foleja_ (11-04-2014),mia@ (11-04-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nuk mund te rri dot   pa ta kthyer pershendetjen xhuje. Ja merre. 
> [video=youtube_share;Xi7hYE3bWng]http://youtu.be/Xi7hYE3bWng[/]


Mia mos kopjo, se kjo eshte konga qe pershendes une, skru, nerin... :shkelje syri: 

Mu me pershendet me ate te kengen e grupit te Bences:

O Sali, te qofshim fale,
Se na kenoqe me shale....

O Sali te puth ne faqe,
Se na knoqe me paidhaqe...

Lol

----------


## broken_smile

faleminderit Sorkadhe  :buzeqeshje:  te pershendes edhe une ty dhe mikeshat tona  :buzeqeshje:

----------

